# obnoxious price question!



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i know its frowned upon but whatever. i'm pricing out a job with a friend. it's 4644 square feet in total of board. i'm pretty sure 2.00 a square foot is the going rate up here. this job however has twelve foot vaulted ceilings in the center going down to eight feet at exterior walls. so there will be a lot of time consuming cuts and no coat involved. i feel like this job should be priced at 2.25 a foot if we are going to make decent money. it's just hard to price competitively but still cover your a$$. i know i'm preaching to the choir on that one. anyone in or from the BC area have an opinion on this?


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i know its frowned upon but whatever. i'm pricing out a job with a friend. it's 4644 square feet in total of board. i'm pretty sure 2.00 a square foot is the going rate up here. this job however has twelve foot vaulted ceilings in the center going down to eight feet at exterior walls. so there will be a lot of time consuming cuts and no coat involved. i feel like this job should be priced at 2.25 a foot if we are going to make decent money. it's just hard to price competitively but still cover your a$$. i know i'm preaching to the choir on that one. anyone in or from the BC area have an opinion on this?


$2 a square foot. That sounds appealing. With McDusty gone from BC, that leaves a vacancy. see you next week!!!


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

On a more serious note, I use the same square foot price (sadly not $2) for everything, but then any board above 10ft gets the labour doubled. Additionally, my corner bead adder (about $1 a foot in my case) covers the extra work of finishing odd angles in the ceiling.

good luck.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks for the input. with the price of the average house in vancouver at a million dollars you can see why prices are what they are. also these are smaller jobs and reno's i'm talking about. you would never get that in commercial or new construction out here. not right now anyway. i live in a 30 year old two bedroom condo in richmond that we bought for 260,000. add two cars, debt, two kids and anything else life throws at you and you can see how it adds up. i'm ready to run away now:whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

with my lovely family of course


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

$2.00/bdft for just labor is about the highest i've ever heard of.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

that would be. i meant for everything. supply, hang, finish. i'm already regretting posting a pricing question because i know how riled up these threads can get.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

If you normally get $2 and the job will take an extended time or is what you consider more than average extra work... by all means charge accordingly.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

it really is just that simple huh. i always get so paranoid that i'm charging too much.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

carpentaper said:


> it really is just that simple huh. i always get so paranoid that i'm charging too much.


Business is business and if you can get that much then don't feel guilty.

rebel


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

$2 a sq ft? Id blow ya in Gimbles window for that!


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

The only way to adjust your price for complexity is to start with your base sqf rates and then add on for height, beading, off angles, travelling etc...

I think a fair rate for off angles is $2.50 per lineal foot - supply/finish.

I still try to get $1.80/sqf base price, and for homes with lot's of detail work that can get up to $2.10. The commercial and spec. work attracts the big outfits and they'll chase the price down to $1.60 all in. Make sure to ask who else is quoting the job and price according to that.

Good luck,
D'S


----------

